# How do I lower pressure on my Piccino?



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

Can anyone help?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

So the nut at the end of the arrow, lefty loosey?


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

@DavecUK are you sure that's it? Now I've had a proper look, that's not a valve with any kind of adjustment, it's just a connector for the water tank, it's either fastened correctly or too loose


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

Found it, it's the lower one, that looks like it just attached the manifold to the bracket


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

Sorted.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

My memory is poor so I looked in the photo archive...didn't see the other one you mentioned in the photo, glad it's sorted.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

It was more or less the one you posted, remove that connector, and screw thread is visible. It's a 6 bar now, was off the scale to start with, so over 14. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Junglebert said:


> It was more or less the one you posted, remove that connector, and screw thread is visible. It's a 6 bar now, was off the scale to start with, so over 14. Thanks for the help.


Sounds like it's similar to the gaggia one where you remove the nut to get to an allen key bolt.


----------



## Crema Dilema (Apr 13, 2019)

Hey..would like to do this to my Piccino but im not sure what nut you are talking about?? Cheers.

Also what pressure have you lowered it to 9br?


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

Undo the nut at the end of the red arrow, the one with the tube attached to it, and inside you'll see a slot for a flat head screwdriver. It's righty tighty, lefty loosey, so you'll need to open/loosen it. I'm running mine at 7 now, had it at 6 for the weekend, now I'm trying 7 for a few days,


----------



## Crema Dilema (Apr 13, 2019)

Hey..would like to do this to my Piccino but im not sure what nut you are talking about?? Cheers.

Also what pressure have you lowered it to 9br?


----------

